# Suntory The Premium Malt's



## scooterism (27/8/16)

Had a couple of these on tap the other night, quite enjoyed it.

Anyone care to hazard a guess on the recipe?


----------



## Mardoo (27/8/16)

You have to make it with Premium Malt. 0_0


----------



## scooterism (27/8/16)

Well, German/Bel malts are a given..


----------



## manticle (27/8/16)

Can I please edit out the superfluous apostrophe?


----------



## TheWiggman (27/8/16)

PLEASE.


----------



## Blind Dog (27/8/16)

manticle said:


> Can I please edit out the superfluous apostrophe?


Just assume 's is short for is, and say it in Yoda's voice. Perfect sense it makes.


----------



## Mardoo (28/8/16)

manticle said:


> Can I please edit out the superfluous apostrophe?


You'll need to speak with Suntory about that:


----------



## SBOB (28/8/16)

perhaps "The Premium Malt" is the guys nickname who owns the beer


----------



## scooterism (28/8/16)

Well I'm glad this thread got nowhere.. :angry:


----------



## manticle (28/8/16)

Mardoo said:


> You'll need to speak with Suntory about that:
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1472333220.236178.jpg


Shit, you're right.

Only info I can find is 2 row malt (which you'd likely use anyway) saaz and hallertauer hops, plenty late and it looks massively overpriced.


----------



## Randai (28/8/16)

Saw a video ad on a train when I was there a number of years back. Was some old guy drinking this beer. I am assuming the old guy was someone famous.

If I were to take a stab, the reason they call it the "premium" is because most of their beer is cut with rice due to the tax on malt.

They have whole aisles filled with this stuff https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happoshu. 

They are at least when I was there, low hop bitterness, low aroma, and served ice cold. The dark version was better imho.
But honestly considering that Japanese beer appealed to me at the time and I didn't really like beer, I guess thats saying something.


----------

